# My first gig!



## yarayuki (Oct 25, 2010)

I was asked to do hair & makeup for a calender shoot for a girl I know and her boyfriends two year anniversary.  She and I are not super duper close, but we did go to high school together.  A few minutes ago, I contacted her with my price of $50 bucks for both hair AND makeup.  Mind you, she wants a lesson and I'm going to her house for the job.  Now, I know it's my first time doing something of this magnitude, and I didn't wanna over charge her because, well, I'm new and should anything go wrong (god forbid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) then it won't be entirely bad because it was only $50.  But, I'm afraid I may have just under sold my worth.  What do you think?


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 25, 2010)

Mainly it depends of where you live in my opinion... I would charge anywhere from 50 to 75$ for hair and makeup depending on the extent of the work, but I live in a suburb about an hour away from the metropole, and basically if I was living in the metropole I would be able to charge up to 150$ for that... In smaller towns people aren't willing to shell out that kind of money, while in big cities big fares are just expected I guess...

  	So if you're starting out, 50$ sounds good, and you can always increase your prices once you gain experience!!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats babe! So happy for you.
  	$50 is a good rate depending on where you live and if you are just starting out. Personally I tend to charge all my models that price for makeup alone, its affordable and will open the door to more gigs. Now if you book through a photog, definitely go for a half day or day rate, that way they have you for a set of time, but your getting money's worth for you work.
  	Good luck!
  	So excited for you!


----------



## yarayuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Location...I never considered that to be an aspect.  Good to know!  Thanks for the well wishes, HeatherNicole and thanks for the advice to both of you!


----------

